# Shooting gone to ****



## Timmy1976 (Feb 1, 2021)

I've recently picked up my slingshots after 2 or 3 months and can't shoot straight for toffee, gone from hitting a 40 mm spinner at 10m 7/10 times to barely hitting a 100mm once in ten shots. Is this just lack of practice and cold weather? Shooting the same frames, ammo, anchor and bands as before, but going well to the right. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

If your left hand hold shots hitting right typically indicates your bands are under powered.....typically. And the cold could be dropping the efficiency just enough to be sending them to the right. Might be totally wrong, but it’s worth a looksee


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Whenever I get into a slump of not hitting my target I go back to shooting paper to see if I can find out what is going on. I usually find that I am consistently off in one direction, which means I changed something about my anchor, stance, or head tilt.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

That's a long break... could just be return jitters and those lead to frustration. 
Make a big paper/poster board target and see what's up.


----------



## Timmy1976 (Feb 1, 2021)

Cheers fellas, I'll give your suggestions a try when it stops snowing!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Timmy1976 said:


> I've recently picked up my slingshots after 2 or 3 months and can't shoot straight for toffee, gone from hitting a 40 mm spinner at 10m 7/10 times to barely hitting a 100mm once in ten shots. Is this just lack of practice and cold weather? Shooting the same frames, ammo, anchor and bands as before, but going well to the right. Any advice would be appreciated


The problem is that your goal appears to be the achievement of toffee, when perhaps crumpets would be a better choice.

But then again, what the H would a THWACK! know about Britfood????

Seriously, it's probably the cold weather. You'll be back in shape when Jack Frost leaves and the leaves once again appear.

THWACK!


----------



## Timmy1976 (Feb 1, 2021)

I hope so THWACK!


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

The root cause will no doubt be your pouch release. What's gone wrong could be a number of reasons.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Great video on the fundamentals. Also a great refresher for seasoned shooters.


----------



## Timmy1976 (Feb 1, 2021)

Funnily enough, just came across that video on YouTube! Thanks though StringSlap


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

I had one of those days yesterday. I'm averaging 7/10 in a 6cm circle. Yesterday, I couldn't even avg 4/10 - shot at least 15 targets (probably 20) - I tried every fix in the book - thought I could persevere and work my way out of my funk. Could NOT fix whatever I was doing wrong - probably overthinking everything. Got up today, and am back to where I was prior (almost) ... so I guess we all have these weird undetectable anomalies that pop up & sabotage our SS shooting from time to time.


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Maybe it was just a couple bad days. Case in point. My basement range measures 32 feet. There are days when I can hit a small can 8 or 9 times out of 10. Few days ago I got 3 hits out of 10. I try not to over think it and just admit I had a bad day. Gotta have bad days to appreciate the good ones.

Rich


----------



## Timmy1976 (Feb 1, 2021)

Think I've got my shots back on, switched to ttf with thicker bands,same taper. Hit a 25mm spinner
8 times out of 10! Thanks for all the suggestions guys!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

snydes said:


> I had one of those days yesterday. I'm averaging 7/10 in a 6cm circle. Yesterday, I couldn't even avg 4/10 - shot at least 15 targets (probably 20) - I tried every fix in the book - thought I could persevere and work my way out of my funk. Could NOT fix whatever I was doing wrong - probably overthinking everything. Got up today, and am back to where I was prior (almost) ... so I guess we all have these weird undetectable anomalies that pop up & sabotage our SS shooting from time to time.


Personally, I've had difficulty working my way out of funk. I could work my way out of quicksand, shark-infested waters, bad marriages, tight-fitting boots, overzealous BDSM dominatrix, hangman's nooses, uncooperative seatbelts, county jail cells, snake-infested jungles - but funk? Funk is the greatest challenge to a

THWACK!


----------

